# Cockapoo's really do smile :o)



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

My daughter is a budding photographer and has taken some fantastic shots lately but I just had to share this one of Lolly that she took.









Lolly really is smiling  I think she was enjoying a tummy rub at the time


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Fantastic picture! X


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

lovely 'poo,great shot


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted 'gets his teeth out' every now and then, it reminds me of that advert on telly - dogs with dentures..

But what a great photo - makes me smile - in fact its made my day


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Fab photo!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA!! that's great!!! I have an upside down one of Lady smiling too! love cockapoos!!!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Love this x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love them from this angle! She's got a lovely clean chin compared to Biscuit! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

BRILLIANT....I am so jealous of all thiesegreat photo's - I never seem to be able to get any good ones!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

That is so cute!! I love it!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely smile


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love that smile Lolly x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really fun picture, clever daughter.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> BRILLIANT....I am so jealous of all thiesegreat photo's - I never seem to be able to get any good ones!!


I asked Santa for a new camera at Christmas time and it definitely takes better photos than my older camera. Maybe Santa can be kind to you - but its rather a long way off


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lolly is such a happy Cockapoo .. I love this photo Janet .. I need your daughter here please


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

They really do smile!! Such a great photo


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

What a fab photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a really gorgeous photo, you obviously have a fab dog there, she so suits her name


----------

